# MUDDYGRAS RERIDE may 13-16 @ tree offroad park



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

They are having a reride at tree offroad park May 13-16 in alto texas for the Muddy gras that got snowed out if any of u guys are interested. Im going along with a few friends and if any of u guys wanna tag along feel free to hit me up.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hopefully i can make it out there.. maybe try to ride out there before muddi gras


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i wish i could but its a 3 1/2 hour ride there for me....... But im for sure gonna be there for the event.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i hear yea its maybe an hour maybe a little more for me...lol..


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

I hear the park is awesome though. Im excited to try it out. all of my friends that went to the original muddygras there broke their bikes. But they said it was a great park.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

We shall see!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

where is this park at in alto , i thought shiloh ridge was the only one


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

its new google tree offroad park or look on rednck games websit there is a map


----------



## Texas_Sportsman (May 12, 2010)

does anyone know how the park looks? will there be plenty of mud? and water holes. i hear the only water is the lake. i'm driving 4 hours and don't want to be disappointed. thought about going to river run for the first time instead.. what are your thoughts what i should do?


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I got some friends from the Dallas FT Worth area who were there at Mardi gras earlier this year when it got snowed out. They said the park was awesome. They have all new showers & atv wash rack along with a beach on the lake. I will definately be there.


----------



## rdb2060 (Apr 26, 2010)

From what w did get to ride at the last Muddy Gras is was a really good... Since it has been open as an atv park for over a month now, and with all of the upgrades it should really be a BLAST this time around....


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

:worthless:


----------

